# Hi. Can someone help me with my kernel set up? eeePC 900HD.

## dragos240

Genkernel didn't support my wireless.... or ethernet port for that matter. Help?

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)
```

Can someone help me? I have gentoo set up on my desktop, as my default OS. I want my eeepc to have gentoo as well.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the cd; run 

```
lspci -k
```

see what drivers/modules  are listed for the network controllers.

boot your new install; run 

```
lspci -k
```

if you see the same drivers listed, your problem is not with the kernel.

run

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 if your network controllers appear, your problem is not with the kernel.

If you find that the network controllers are really driverless, run: (first ensuring that the boot partition is mounted if separate) 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

and add the drivers as modules.

----------

## dragos240

A note. This was from my ubuntu install. The output of the lspci -k on my stable ubuntu install is:

[SNIP!]

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

Kernel driver in use: r8180

Kernel modules: rtl8187se

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

Kernel driver in use: ATL1E

Kernel modules: atl1e

[/SNIP!]

----------

## DONAHUE

as expected, what results on your new gentoo install for same ??

----------

## dragos240

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> as expected, what results on your new gentoo install for same ??

 

In all honesty, it's not 100% installed. I will need to get that finished first. I will post again after the install finishes.

EDIT: The liveCD didn't detect the wireless.  :Sad:  The module didn't exist either, hopefully the latest kernel will have support for it.

----------

## DONAHUE

the kernel does. you will learn whether genkernel picks them up.

----------

## dragos240

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> the kernel does. you will learn whether genkernel picks them up.

 

I had to do some extra configuring with genkernel --menuconfig. I found the driver under staging drivers, everything should work fine now.

----------

## DONAHUE

Bravo; enjoy.

----------

## dragos240

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Bravo; enjoy.

 

Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

